# thickeners



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried guar gum?   just wondering about any experiences with it.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 6, 2012)

For what application?

I have used hyaluronic acid, and naturajel (sclerotium gum) in facial moisturizers and crothix for liquid shampoo.  I have xanthan gum but have yet to use it.  I read somewhere that guar can be hard to incorporate?  But I don't remember the details, unfortunately.

The Herbarie has good information on its website about how to use various thickeners, as does the mighty Swift.


----------



## lsg (Jul 6, 2012)

I have used something called Guar Silk and also liquid Crothix in my shampoos.  Both are available from the Herbarie:

http://www.theherbarie.com/Thickeners-& ... -c-46.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you both.  Naturajel sounds promising.   @ judy, i was just curious in general.  specifically though, i am trying to figure out how to thicken some cp snot (lol) i have in a liquid soap pump dispenser  ...  do you know where your HA is sourced from?

hmmm, guar silk sounds good too. i just looked that up, it seems to not be soluble in oils.  i wonder if that is why judy heard it may be difficult to incorporate.


----------



## lsg (Jul 6, 2012)

The recipe I use it in is for shampoo.  It says "Hydrate GuarSilk in room temperature distilled water and mix well. Continue to stir until completely hydrated – about 15 minutes."  I found that I didn't have to stir for 15 minutes.  I stirred it well for about 3 minutes and then let it set for the rest of the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> The recipe I use it in is for shampoo.  It says "Hydrate GuarSilk in room temperature distilled water and mix well. Continue to stir until completely hydrated – about 15 minutes."  I found that I didn't have to stir for 15 minutes.  I stirred it well for about 3 minutes and then let it set for the rest of the time.



makes sense.  do you like the consistency it gives?


----------



## lsg (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, I love the shampoo recipe.   You can find recipes using Guarsilk at the Herbarie website.  
http://www.theherbarie.com/The-Formulary-p-7.html


----------



## ToniD (Jul 6, 2012)

I like guarsilk in my shampoo, too.    I don't know how or if it would work in cp.   I think it might be really hard to mix on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

ToniD said:
			
		

> I like guarsilk in my shampoo, too.    I don't know how or if it would work in cp.   I think it might be really hard to mix on.



what do you mean, 'hard to mix on'?


----------



## ToniD (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry,  hard to mix in. . Typing on my iPad=more mistakes.

When you add guarsilk, you put it water with a high shear mixer.  it has to be added rather slowly and mixed well otherwise it clumps.  If you want to add it to cp already mixed with water, which I understood to be your goal, I think it could be hard to get it mixed in evenly without clumping.   I've wasted it by trying to add it to too little liquid and then I couldn't get the clumps out even with adding more water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

cool, thats what i thought you might have meant, but i didnt want to assume.  and thanks for the explanation.  do you find it equally soluble in water as oil?


----------



## ToniD (Jul 11, 2012)

I have only used guarsilk in water before using it in my surfactant based shampoo, so I don't know how it would do in oil.   Sorry I can't help


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

no worries.  thanks for the reply.


----------

